# 

## Redakcja

We wtorek, dzisiaj o 14. Zapraszamy wszystkich chętnych. Jednocześnie informujemy, że nagrody z 1. konkursu (wiedzy budowlanej) właśnie trafiły do działu pocztowego. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## joanka77

Rozgrzewamy palce ....   :cool:

----------


## sara

> We wtorek o 14. Zapraszamy wszystkich chętnych


A ja o tej godzinie jestem w pracy   :cry:

----------


## maksiu

ooooooo.. nowy konkurs. super.. o 14... zebym tylko nie zapomnial

----------


## Aga J.G

i znowu nie mogę wziąśc udziału  :Evil:   :cry:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## maksiu

Może jakieś dwa słowa tytułem zasad tego dzisiejszego konkursiku?? takie same jak wiedzy budowlanej????

----------


## Redakcja

Za chwile rozpoczynamy nasz turniej wiedzy o Forum. Zasady są proste – pada pytanie i odświeżając monitor czytamy Wasze odpowiedzi. Gdy pada prawidłowa odpowiedź, zadajemy kolejne pytanie. Mamy 20 + 1 pytań. Wygrywa ten, kto udzieli jako pierwszy najwięcej prawidłowych odpowiedzi.

----------


## Redakcja

Witamy!
No to jeszcze raz:
Za chwile rozpoczynamy nasz turniej wiedzy o Forum. Zasady są proste – pada pytanie i odświeżając monitor czytamy Wasze odpowiedzi. Gdy pada prawidłowa odpowiedź, zadajemy kolejne pytanie. Mamy 20 pytań. Wygrywa ten, kto udzieli jako pierwszy najwięcej prawidłowych odpowiedzi. 
Gotowi?

----------


## Redakcja

Pytanie 1/ Jak brzmi treść banera na Forum ze słowem „własnymi”

----------


## mAgnes

Podziel sie wlasnymi doswiadczeniami

----------


## Marbo

Poziel się własnymi doświadczeniami

----------


## mbz

Podziel sie wlasnymi doswiadczeniami

----------


## groszek 3

podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami

----------


## chyciu

podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami...

----------


## joanka77

Podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami

----------


## Pieczara

Podziel sie wlasnymi doswiadczeniami

----------


## georg



----------


## Redakcja

Odpowiedź prawidłowa na pytanie 1/:
Podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami

Pytanie 2/: Moderator działu Przebudowy i remonty to:

----------


## Benicio

podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami

----------


## maksiu

doswiadczeniami

----------


## czupurek

weynrob

----------


## Redakcja

Odpowiedź prawidłowa na pytanie 18/:
weynrob

Pytanie 19/: Tym Forumowiczom właśnie urodziła się córka. Są z Poznania

----------


## yemiołka

wey.

----------


## Pieczara

weynrob 

 znowu sciagalem...   :oops:  

 ide do kata ("konta") za kare

----------


## EDZIA

weynrob

----------


## anna99

marzyciel

----------


## Benicio

ryby ?

----------


## barbapis

weynrob

----------


## katja

weynrob

----------


## Maggie

ryby i marzyciel

----------


## joanka77

ryby

----------


## groszek 3

marzyciel

----------


## yemiołka

gratulacje! [nie wiem komu  :oops:  ]

----------


## maksiu

ryby

----------


## Pieczara

marzyciel

----------


## EDZIA

maksiu, marzyciel, ryby

----------


## katja

ryby

----------


## groszek 3

i ryby

----------


## mAgnes

Ryby

----------


## Redakcja

Odpowiedź prawidłowa na pytanie 19/:
ryby (o marzycielu nie wiedzieliśmy - sprawdzimy)

Pytanie 20/: Buduje dom z bala pod Rybnikiem. Forumowiczka.....

----------


## maksiu

edzia moja malgosia urodzial sie prawie 5 miesiecy temu  :big grin:

----------


## Benicio

edzia

----------


## groszek 3

edzia

----------


## Ella

Edzia

----------


## joanka77

Edzia

----------


## katja

edzia

----------


## maksiu

edzia

----------


## yemiołka

co to są bala??  :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

ja EDZIA

----------


## czupurek

edzia

----------


## Redakcja

Odpowiedź prawidłowa na pytanie 20/:
EDZIA

I ostatnie pytanie dodatkowe:
Pytanie 21/: Komu się zepsuł telewizor na forum?

----------


## Benicio

mieczotronix

----------


## joanka77

mieczowi

----------


## anna99

mieczotronixowi

----------


## Ella

Mieczotronix

----------


## czupurek

edzia

----------


## EDZIA

nie pamiętam  :cry:

----------


## katja

mieczo...

----------


## groszek 3

miecztronix

----------


## mbz

mieczotronix

----------


## yemiołka

mi się wszystko psuje...
ale na forum to raczej tylko komp  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Maggie

mieczotroniksowi - ściągałam!

----------


## maksiu

Mieczotronix

----------


## Redakcja

Odpowiedź prawidłowa na pytanie 21/:
mieczotronix

To już ostatnie pytanie. Dziękujemy za udział w turnieju! Emocje były? 

Teraz obliczymy i za chwilę podamy wyniki.

----------


## Pieczara

miecztronix (poprzednie Edzia)

----------


## maksiu

emocje? hmmm raczej za szybko wszystko....

----------


## joanka77

Ojjjj były i to ogromne  :big grin:

----------


## yemiołka

zgłaszam się na karne studiowanie forum po godzinach - kiepściutko  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## czupurek

buuuu. proszę na drugi raz wolniejsze pytania

----------


## Pieczara

moge juz wyjsc z tego kąta (za sciaganie)?   :oops:

----------


## Benicio

A ja odświeżałem między 3, a chyba 8 pytaniem cały czas pierwszą strone hehe
I się dziwiłem, że Redakcja taka powolna.
Zatem nerwy były.

Pozdro

----------


## groszek 3

EEEEEEEEEEE...........taki konkurs powinienien być w formie czata......bo tak to się kompy zwieszają i du.a!

----------


## maksiu

mysle ze trzeba pomyslec o innej formule takich konkursow.. bo nie zawsze decyduje wiedza  a czesciej szybsze lacze...

----------


## yemiołka

emocje wywalały mi internet. zdobyłam specjalizację w szybkim odpalaniu strony  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> edzia moja malgosia urodzial sie prawie 5 miesiecy temu


Maksiu co to jest 5 miesięcy...  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## groszek 3

> mysle ze trzeba pomyslec o innej formule takich konkursow.. bo nie zawsze decyduje wiedza  a czesciej szybsze lacze...


dokładnie tak.............  :Roll:

----------


## chyciu

chyba troche za szybkie tempo..
jak dla mojego kompa przynajmniej..

----------


## Maggie

dobrze, że choć można zwalić na kompa, aż się kable rozżarzyły tsssss...

----------


## mAgnes

klawisz F5 sie czerwony zrobil  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

edzia.. no 5 miesiecy to tyle ze juz swiata poza nia nie widze  :big grin:  :d  :big grin:

----------


## Maggie

No i jak tam, Redakcjo, liczysz?

----------


## MALINKA

Witajcie kochani a ja za późno włączyłam forum i już zaczęliście  :cry:  Ale ubawiłam się śledząc wasze odpowiedzi. No i prawie wszystko wiedziałam. Wszystkich którzy nie wiedzą - Zapraszam częściej do *grupy lubuskiej* bo taka istnieje a nie zielonogórska.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## barbapis

Siedzę i siedzę, czytam i czytam, a jednak nic o FORUM *nie wiem!!!*

----------


## maksiu

ciekawe czy Redakcja wezmie pod uwage nasze sugestie odnosnie formuły.. czy też znowi sie wszystko rozejdzie po kościach

----------


## groszek 3

> ciekawe czy Redakcja wezmie pod uwage nasze sugestie odnosnie formuły.. czy też znowi sie wszystko rozejdzie po kościach


 weżmie........a za jakiś rok........  :cry:

----------


## Pieczara

A ja dziekuje mAgnes, Maggie, groszek 3, chyciu, EDZIA, yemiołka, maksiu, Benicio, czupurek, joanka77, mbz, Ella, katja, anna99, barbapis  i Redakcji za fajna zabawe   :Lol:   (kogos pominalem?)

----------


## maksiu

czyli wieczne nigdy  :big grin:  no nic.. przynajmniej zabawa byla fajna  :big grin:

----------


## Maggie

cała przyjemność po mojej stronie   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## maksiu

No i znowu można troche popsioczyc na redakcje  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Benicio

> A ja dziekuje mAgnes, Maggie, groszek 3, chyciu, EDZIA, yemiołka, maksiu, Benicio, czupurek, joanka77, mbz, Ella, katja, anna99, barbapis  i Redakcji za fajna zabawe    (kogos pominalem?)


Ja też dziękuje wszystkim za dobrą zabawe.   :big grin:

----------


## mAgnes

Ja rowniez dziekuje za fajna zabawe   :big grin:

----------


## groszek 3

> A ja dziekuje mAgnes, Maggie, groszek 3, chyciu, EDZIA, yemiołka, maksiu, Benicio, czupurek, joanka77, mbz, Ella, katja, anna99, barbapis  i Redakcji za fajna zabawe    (kogos pominalem?)


i ja dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## barbapis

Dziękujemy za podziękowania i również dziękujemy!

----------


## czupurek

ja też dziękuję

----------


## groszek 3

> No i znowu można troche popsioczyc na redakcje



no widzisz ....i zamiast w domku, to mozemy tu się wyładować!  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

Zeby nie było żem gbur to też podziekuje dziekującym

----------


## chyciu

Pieczara - dzięki, ja również się dobrze bawiłem :smile: )
szkoda tylko, że tak mało znam Forum, choć zaglądam tu prawie codzień.

----------


## joanka77

> A ja dziekuje mAgnes, Maggie, groszek 3, chyciu, EDZIA, yemiołka, maksiu, Benicio, czupurek, joanka77, mbz, Ella, katja, anna99, barbapis  i Redakcji za fajna zabawe    (kogos pominalem?)


Przyłączam sie do podziękowań   :Lol:  

cmok  :big grin:

----------


## yemiołka

wślizguję się między podziękowania swoim podziękowaniem  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## groszek 3

ALE ZROBIŁO SIĘ *słodko*.........  :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

I ja dziękuję za fajną zabawę.
Cały czas się zastanawiałam, co ma wspólnego pitbull z "własnymi",  :ohmy:   i dopiero teraz na spokojnie zauważyłam, że przeoczyłam 2 pytanie   :Wink2:

----------


## anna99

Dzieki, było mi z Wami bardzo miło !!!  :big tongue:

----------


## chyciu

ciekawe jaki będzie temat nastepnego konkursu?
i kiedy będzie ten konkurs?  :Roll:

----------


## Pieczara

> ciekawe jaki będzie temat nastepnego konkursu?
> i kiedy będzie ten konkurs?


Oglosmy konkurs na temat tematu nastepnego konkursu!

----------


## mbz

I ja, i ja rowniez przylaczam sie do podziekowan  :smile: 
Dzieki Wam spedzilam chwile pelne emocji   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Pieczara

Jeszcze tylko 43 posty i bede brzmial dumnie...

----------


## joanka77

> Jeszcze tylko 43 posty i bede brzmial dumnie...



hahaha   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

Oj tematow konkursow moze byc cala masa....

----------


## Redakcja

Wyniki: 
1 miejsce: Benicio
2 miejsce: joanka77
3 miejsce groszek 3 
Gratulujemy!

----------


## Pieczara

Jeszcze tylko 42 posty i bede brzmial dumnie...

----------


## joanka77

ojej 2 miejsce   :oops:

----------


## Pieczara

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuu    :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  

A nagrody pocieszenia?

----------


## maksiu

brawa dla zwyciezcow..... hip hip hura, hip hip hura, hip hip hura hura hura

----------


## mbz

Gratulacje dla zwyciezcow, hip hip hurra  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy wszystkim za udział w zabawie. Zwycięzców prosimy o wysłanie adresu na "Prywatne wiadomości" do Redakcji.

----------


## mAgnes

Gratulacje dla zwyciezcow !!!

----------


## Pieczara

PS:

 Gratuluje Benciowi, Joance77 i Groszkowi 3. Widocznie nie sciagali   :oops:

----------


## chyciu

wow, Trójmiasto górą!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## groszek 3

> Wyniki: 
> 1 miejsce: Benicio
> 2 miejsce: joanka77
> 3 miejsce groszek 3 
> Gratulujemy!



O Boże..........muszę przeprosić mój komp a wyzwywałam go od najgorszych k....! Sorry mój stary komputerku!  :Lol:

----------


## Maggie

Serdeczne gratulacje. Wiwat laureaci!

----------


## barbapis

No, no!
*OKLASKI DLA ZWYCIĘZCÓW!*

----------


## maksiu

nagrodą pocieszenia był sam udział w konkursie.... wiec prosze nie marudzić  :big grin:

----------


## joanka77

No to ponownie wszystkim dziękuje  :big grin: 

Gratulacje Benicio i Groszek  :big grin:

----------


## Benicio

> Wyniki: 
> 1 miejsce: Benicio
> 2 miejsce: joanka77
> 3 miejsce groszek 3 
> Gratulujemy!


  :oops:   :big grin:   :oops:   :big grin:   :oops:   :big grin:  

Mój Boże ..., ale mam szybkie paluszki.

Czy moge prosić, żeby w bagażniku samochodu, który właśnie wygrałem był kubek który onegdaj wygrałem w innym konkursie (a którego nie dostałem), miau.
Gratulacje dla pozstałych zwycięzców.

Pozdro

----------


## Pieczara

Dobra. Sam sie ide jakos pocieszyc...

----------


## czupurek

> Wyniki: 
> 1 miejsce: Benicio
> 2 miejsce: joanka77
> 3 miejsce groszek 3 
> Gratulujemy!


gratulacje dla zwycięzców

----------


## Redakcja

Wkrótce nowy konkurs! Czekamy na Wasze propozycje tematyczne. A może ktoś przygotuje własny konkurs? Autora oczywiście nagrodzimy. Gorąco zachęcamy.

Co do zasad - szybkość komputera jest oczywiście ważna, ale dla zrównania szans przyznajemy punkty za pierwsze i drugie miejsce, suma daje wynik. 

Pozdrawiamy Wszystkich Omnibusów Forumowych! Do następnego turnieju.

----------


## Ella

A ja dołączyłam dopiero w połowie  :cry:  , ale i tak było fajnie  :big grin:  !
pozdrówka  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

Redakcja czeka na propozycje??? nie ma sprawy...  :big grin:

----------


## groszek 3

> No to ponownie wszystkim dziękuje 
> 
> Gratulacje Benicio i Groszek



I Tobie też gratuluję...czyżby kobiety górą ? :Wink2: 

Wszystkim pozostałym forumpowiczom - również dziękuję. Taki miły akcent na zakończenie dnia pracy  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## katja

Gratulacje dla zwycięzców    :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Benicio

> Napisał joanka77
> 
> No to ponownie wszystkim dziękuje 
> 
> Gratulacje Benicio i Groszek 
> 
> 
> 
> I Tobie też gratuluję...czyżby kobiety górą ?


Hm, ja nie jestem kobietą,   :Confused:  . Sprawdzone.

----------


## joanka77

> Napisał joanka77
> 
> No to ponownie wszystkim dziękuje 
> 
> Gratulacje Benicio i Groszek 
> 
> 
> 
> I Tobie też gratuluję...czyżby kobiety górą ?
> ...


Jak zwykle  :big tongue: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## groszek 3

> Napisał groszek 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał joanka77
> 
> ...


*Benicio* - _nigdy nie mów nigdy_  :Wink2:   i gratuluję! Pomorze górą!  :Lol:

----------


## joanka77

> Napisał groszek 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał joanka77
> 
> ...



Benicio ale my jesteśmy dwie  :big grin:

----------


## Benicio

> Napisał Benicio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał groszek 3
> 
> ...


Przestań, intymnie się robi.   :cool:

----------


## joanka77

A poza tym Kopernik też była kobietą ?!  :big grin:

----------


## yemiołka

ściskam prawice zwycięzcom!!  :cool:

----------


## Jolka

> co to są bala??


  :big grin:  yemiołka, czy chcesz żebym wyleciała z pracy? Przeczytałam to koleżance i obydwie leżałyśmy pod biurkiem, lejac ślozy   :big grin:  , a tu telefon, dobrze, że to kolega z sąsiedniego pokoju, bo nie byłam w stanie rozmawiać. Zaraz przyleciał, że on też chce się tak obśmiać  :big grin:

----------


## yemiołka

> Napisał yemiołka
> 
> co to są bala?? 
> 
> 
>   yemiołka, czy chcesz żebym wyleciała z pracy? Przeczytałam to koleżance i obydwie leżałyśmy pod biurkiem, lejac ślozy   , a tu telefon, dobrze, że to kolega z sąsiedniego pokoju, bo nie byłam w stanie rozmawiać. Zaraz przyleciał, że on też chce się tak obśmiać


ładnie to tak śmiać się z czyjejś niewiedzy???  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## yemiołka

> Wkrótce nowy konkurs! Czekamy na Wasze propozycje tematyczne.


może konkurs wiedzy o mnie? miałabym jakieś szanse  :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:  


a serio - może jakiś ogrodniczy?   :big grin:

----------


## ryby

No i proszę, nie braliśmy udziału w konkursie a tyle razy padł nasz nick. No i Zuzia zaliczyła swój pierwszy konkurs   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Gratulacje zwycięzcom szkoda że dla mnie pora nie taka.
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Benicio

> Napisał Redakcja
> 
> Wkrótce nowy konkurs! Czekamy na Wasze propozycje tematyczne.
> 
> 
> może jakiś ogrodniczy?



Ja też sugeruje ogrodniczy konkurs. 
Będziemy klikać o 3 miejsce bo dwa pierwsze będą w cuglach dla jatoja i weynroba. No chyba, że Redakcja ułatwi sprawe innym uczestnikom i weyn pod jakimś pretekstem dostanie bana ...   :Wink2:  

Pozdrowienia B.

----------


## mbz

Co do zmiany formuly- to taka jest bardzo fajna i emocjonujaca, szkoda tylko ze sam Murator mi nie pomagal   :Evil:  co chwila dostawalam info:
Nie mozna wyslac tak szybko nastepnej wiadomosci, sprobuj ponownie pozniej   :Evil:

----------


## kgadzina

Kurrrrrrcze, nie było mnie, akurat praca w terenie dopadła.
ale następnym razem..... 
REDAKCJO jakbyśmy tak wiedzieli z parę dni wczesniej że nam się konkurs szykuje....

----------


## joanka77

> Kurrrrrrcze, nie było mnie, akurat praca w terenie dopadła.
> ale następnym razem..... 
> REDAKCJO jakbyśmy tak wiedzieli z parę dni wczesniej że nam się konkurs szykuje....


Redakcja dała znać dzień wcześniej

----------

